
Ask HN: I am in lockdown. Asking help to find remote work - MarcoSanto
I am asking for some help here to see if somebody has any opportunity or suggestion to procure some remote work that I might be able to do in my condition.
I am from Italy and in lockdown. Presumably will not be able to move for the next 4-6 weeks.
Cannot leave my family since my spouse is a doc and I have to watch after the kids because grandparents on both sides cannot come close to the kids.<p>I tried popular platforms (up-Work etc.) but the process to be admitted and start getting gigs is long&#x2F;complex and a bit foreign to me.<p>I just recently finished teaching two bootcamps in Germany in Full-Stack Web Dev.
I am also a Certified Engineer (Italy), but unsure what I could do remotely in this regard.<p>Here are some things I think I can contribute to:<p>1) Front-end specifically React, but would not disdain Vue. Good to advanced skills here.<p>2) Apps Script &#x2F; Google Suite coding and automation. Good to advanced skills here<p>3) Back-end, specifically Node&#x2F;Express&#x2F;Mongo. Good to advanced skills here, but can do basic SQL methods.<p>4) Some Python&#x2F;Panda but very basic.<p>5) Remote team management &#x2F; project management. Good to advanced skills here.<p>Also, if others are in my situation and affected by the travel ban, please come forward. It&#x27;s always good to band together.<p>Marco
======
highhedgehog
Ehy, fellow italian here.

Check out mobileJazz, they seem cool and were looking for a software engineer
proficient in Nodejs etc, so it might fit you.

I was looking to submit it myself, but I have a stable job right now and I
think I won't lose it so it could be of more help to someone else. Hope it
helps you.

Buona fortuna, e se vuoi scrivermi la mia email è gamalarcossi at google

~~~
MarcoSanto
Thanks!

------
cmorgan8506
Do you know of any local developer communities? A slack channel for devs in
your area, perhaps. Usually they have job channels but also the best people to
know about jobs in the industry are developers themselves. Check out
/r/forhire and make a post. Then maybe comb through the HN monthly freelance
threads and send some emails. That'll get you started. Good luck and stay
safe.

~~~
MarcoSanto
Reddit seems a good suggestion, did not think about it. I will hit all social
channels to find a community. Thanks!

------
notmainacct
Check out [https://remoteok.io/](https://remoteok.io/)

It is made by the very HN Popular Pieter Levels.

~~~
MarcoSanto
I have been largely unsuccessful because of the vetting system that filters me
out. I was hoping for direct connections to teams that may need extra hands
and who read HN, or someone in a staffing/temp agency.

------
verdverm
Check out Toptal

~~~
MarcoSanto
Thanks verdverm. I got filtered out for lack of seniority on Toptal. I guess
they like to keep there namesake true... I am going for small roles/jobs here.
Was hoping for banding up with a small team/community that reads HN.

